# TLF Quote of the Day



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I received a nice note in the mail today with the following quote printed on it:

_*"Govern wisely, and as little as possible."*_ -Sam Houston​
I thought this might be a cool thread to share "quotable quotes". :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_Dp3VDOjwQ


----------



## MedozK (Jun 6, 2017)

Heard this quote a long time ago, and I can't really even attribute it to anyone, but I like it a lot and use it a lot.

*"Worrying is a poor use of imagination"*


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

From this thread...



raldridge2315 said:


> I have been lurking here for a while and have been a lawn hobbyist for many years. I saw this post and thought that I would jump in.
> 
> In 1964 I had a part time job working in a plant nursery (and yes, I'm showing my age). The owner gave me a book titled "The Lawn Book" by Dr. Louis N. Wise, Professor of Agronomy and Dean of the School of Agriculture, Mississippi State University. It is copyrighted 1961. It is a book about growing southern grasses. In his description of common bermuda, he says; "If properly fertilized and managed it makes a fine turf. In fact, it is still being used on the putting greens of some very fine golf courses."
> 
> ...


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

"The only people that matter are the people that fit in your car." - Mark A. Vieta. <--- That's me in case you were wondering.


----------

